# Holden Beach fishing report from 10-17 to 10-20



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

We fished at Holden Beach from Thursday,10-17, to Sunday, 10-20 and it was slow.I carried my daughter, my dad and 4 teen aged boys. The boys, age 13 to 16 , had never been surf fishing. We caught 8 under size flounder , a ton of pin fish and small pompano. a few blues, more skates and rays than I cared to count. Several of the skates had 18 inch wing span and the kids had fun catching them. The best catch was a 44 inch drum caught by a 16 year old. It was his first trip surf fishing and of course his first drum. He said it was better than any catfish he ever caught. We had a great time and I think I got 1 of the boys hooked on surf fishing. I will post picture of the drum as soon as they send one to me.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome news on the drum, sounds like they all had enough to keep em busy regardless of catch. Thanks for the report.

Rick


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's what it's all about. Family time. It's priceless.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Good news on that drum, congrats.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Where were you fishing Boomer? East end? Pier? West end? Somewhere in the middle?


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

We were on the east end. The drum was caught on finger mullet, which were hard to come by. I think I saw more people walking with cast nets and empty buckets than I ever have.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Oldscout2, that drum sure made the weekend. The boy that caught it has not stopped talking about it or smiling. The real kicker is that he has never surf fished before and is hooked. His mother called me Monday wanting to know about what kind of rod and reel he needed . I talked to the guys at the Rod and Reel shop and they said several 30 inch plus drum had been caught lately. I am thinking about coming down and fishing again this weekend,if things work out


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats good to hear Boomer. Thinking about a trip in Nov. Weren't they dredging the east end not too long ago? Regardless glad to hear the drum have shown up. Do you live near there boomer? or do you have a place at Holden? Seems like you're there quite a bit. (Yes, I'm jealous  )


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

My parents have a place there. I live about 3 hours away and I wish I could get there more often. I did not see any dredging on this trip, but in Sept they were dredging .


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks boomer, good to know. I have only been to the east end a couple times. Usually end up fishing right outside the house, usually a west numbered house. Deff. want to try the east end again. Do they have much shark fishing to speak of?


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Pretty good at times.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Gonna have to sneak away for awhile. Ready to start checking rentals. Also need to figure out how to break it to the wife.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

What is the best time to fish for drum? and what tide?


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

The drum was caught at 230 pm at low tide.


----------

